# Excision of labial cyst



## tjeana1 (Sep 27, 2013)

What code would I use for the excision of a cyst in the labia and the surrounding skin all the way down to the subcutaneous layer
Thanks, Tara


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 15, 2013)

*Code from integumentary system*

NOT my area of expertise, but ....

I think you'll have to code this from 114xx section of CPT ... depending on size and whether this is benign or malignant (you'll need path).

You might get a better response if you post this in the OB/GYN section - WITH the scrubbed procedure / operative note.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

